# Goin fish'in



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey folks...Headed for O.C. for the weekend....Guess I'll give Longport a go.....and Corson's...Think the fish gods will be around??? I need all the help I can get.......Good Luck all......Wharf-Rat :fishing:


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

as far as i can tell not much action going on at least for me.
but i have not hit the beach to hard yet just drop in every now and then lol.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Things have been hit and miss all over from what I have heard.


----------

